# Armour vs synthroid



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello all!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When you say you've been feeling "ok", what are your main issues still? I ask because it sounds like you still aren't doing 100% on synthetic, but you're maybe scared to switch and try something new (which is understandable!). Your FT3 is still very low, so that could be contributing to your symptoms.

Honestly, I would say take the chance and try something natural like Armor or Naturethroid. You never know until you try and if it doesn't work out, you can always go back to levo.


----------

